# GWT Online Shop erstellen ?



## ZuPerMan (25. Nov 2006)

Hallo Javaianer,

ich hätte da eine Frage:

Ich bin neuer Javaianer und möchte nun mittels Google GWT und Eclipse einen Online Shop entwickeln.
Die Idee dabei ist, dass der User, wenn er auf der Homepage auf den Link "Online Shop" klickt, der Online
Shop erscheint. Dabei soll der Online Shop dem User die Illusion geben, dass es sich hierbei um ein
echte und reine Software handelt. Er soll ja schließlich einen Handel abschließen und nicht von anderen
Dingen abgelenkt werden.

Eine Testoberfläche mit CheckBox, Tabs usw. habe ich schon entwickelt und möchte nun mit dem
WebServer und einer Datenbank kommunizieren.

Wenn der User auf "Bestellung abschicken" klickt, sollen die Daten auf einer Datenbank gespeichert werden.

Was aber wenn mehrere User eine Bestellung abschicken ? Wie unterscheidet der Server, welche Daten
welchem User gehören ? Denn wenn die Unterscheidung des Users gelingt, dann kann ich auch seine
ausgewählten Produkte aus dem Shop abrufen lassen, falls der User die Seite aktualisiert oder im Homepage
herumstöbert. 

Ich habe noch nie serverseitig programmiert und möchte mit diesem Projekt meine Kenntnisse erweitern.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich sowas machen könnte ?

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Nov 2006)

Bei deinem Vorwissen solltest du dich erst einmal
intensiv mit einem Tutorial in Servlets/Datenbanken
einarbeiten.


----------



## ZuPerMan (25. Nov 2006)

Da hast Du Recht. 

Wo kommt denn der Server Code hin ? In den selben Code wo der Code des Online Shops oder muss ich einen seperaten Code erstellen. Wo müsste ich den denn dann speichern ? Wo kommt denn 
die Datenbank her ? Von dem Provider ?


----------



## paedubucher (23. Jan 2007)

ZuPerMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da hast Du Recht.
> 
> Wo kommt denn der Server Code hin ? In den selben Code wo der Code des Online Shops oder muss ich einen seperaten Code erstellen. Wo müsste ich den denn dann speichern ? Wo kommt denn
> die Datenbank her ? Von dem Provider ?



Du musst die eigentliche Logik vom Client trennen. Alles was im client-Package deines GWT-Projekts rumliegt, wird dem Anwender schlussendlich als Java*Script*-Code präsentiert. Da unterstehst du natürlich gewissen Einschränkungen. Die Verbindung  zwischen dem Frontend und der eigentlichen Logik geht dann mittels Remote Procedure Call vonstatten (GWT-RPC).

Das mit der User-Unterscheidung würde mich persönlich auch interessieren!

Gruss, paedubucher


----------

